# HUD work Pricing



## Craigslist Hack

One of my main clients asked me to do HUD work in a couple states we are active in. They then sent me the following pricing.

Below are the pricing for your local area:













*Winterization *- _Due 24 hours_ 



*$95.00*​ 
_Winterizations to be completed in 24 hours. Pressure test photos. Report any issues. Bid to repair damages; if necessary._
_In jurisdictions where winterization is required, all properties must be winterized between October 1st and March 31st. Properties in Northern territories will be winterized and/or re-winterized from September 1st to April 31st._
i. _All water will be shut off at the water meter and water meter disconnected as permitted by local codes and ordinances._
ii. _All faucets and access points are to be opened; all pipes are to be drained and then have remaining water forcibly evacuated using compressed air (air compressors rated >4 CFM recommended)._
iii. _Shut all faucets, valves and access points and pressurize system to 35 PSI. Systems must hold 35 PSI for 30 minutes to pass a pressure test._
iv. _De-energize water heater, attach hose and drain into floor drain or outside. Close drain upon completion._
v. _Deposit NON-TOXIC antifreeze (propylene glycol - usually pink in color) in all drains, p-traps, dishwashers, toilet bowls, toilet tanks, and water collection points in the plumbing system._
_vi. Install clear winterization toilet seat covers (available from MFSSUPPLY.COM) over toilets and use one winterization sticker per room noting your company name, your phone number, and winterization date._
vii. _Post a winterization sticker on the circuit breaker._









*Landscaping Initial –* _Due 72 hours_



*$125.00*​ 
i. _Maintain each property in a neat, pleasant curb appeal ._
ii. _Dispose of debris in a manner legally permitted in the community where the work is performed and is at Vendor’s expense._
iii. _Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot and other exterior areas including carports. _
iv. _Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway; Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush._
v. _Remove any plant/vegetation growing on roof, gutters and downspouts._
vi. _Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½._
vii. _Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn. _
viii. _Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways_
ix. _Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming. _
x. H_edges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. _
xi. _Front hedges, and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. _
xii. _Ensure all clippings are bagged. If blown, do not blow into adjoining properties, street or storm / sewer drains. _
xiii. _No tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. _
xiv. _Trim up all low hanging branches to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level._









*Initial Trash-Out (up to 20 cubic yards) –* _Due 72 hours_

*$150.00*​ 
i. _Remove all trash and debris from the interior and the exterior of the assigned property and from within all structures on the property (including, but not limited to porches, attics, garages, outlying buildings, storage sheds, decks, patios, crawl spaces, gutters, roof debris, etc.). All trash and debris will be removed from the premises to an acceptable trash dumping area._
_ii. __Interior of Property - To include basements, attics, store rooms, sheds, carports and garages. The removal and proper disposal of all debris, trash, personal effects. Removal of floor coverings only with approval. Call from site for approval of any freestanding appliances or fixtures unless they have been tagged/marked for removal._
_iii. __Exterior of Property - Dispose of all debris and trash, rubble, fallen tree branches, abandoned vehicles, and any other objects such as discarded paper products, newspapers, fliers, glass, and wood. _
*iv. Debris exceeding 20 cubic yards will be priced at $25.00 per cubic yard.*









*Cleaning Initial / Fine Clean* – _Due 72 hours_


*$125.00*​ 
i. _IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water._
ii. _All surfaces must be cleaned to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a Scott’s Liquid Gold or equivalent cleaning solution. Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors and include but not limited to: all fixtures bath & kitchen, appliances, etc. _
iii. _Bathroom: Clean all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Clean all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes._
iv. _Ceiling: Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas._
v. _Floors: Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming_
vi. _All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles._
vii. _Clean fireplace or wood burning stove by removing ashes and sweeping firebox and hearth. Close damper. If burn products are present, remove to an acceptable dumping area and clean off any leftover residue._ 
viii. _Kitchen: Clean all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. The oven cleaner will be thoroughly rinsed and wiped at the end of the cleaning. The refrigerator and freezer must be cleaned and free of any mildew and build up stains. Leave a box of baking soda inside the refrigerator. Thoroughly clean inside and outside of the exhaust vent over the stove._
ix. _LEAVE 1 AIR FRESHENER INSIDE THE PROPERTY_









*i. Initial Inspection (Part 1 ,2,3 of HPIR)* – _Due 24 hours_

*$135.00*​ 
_Part I - Verification that the property is in a condition to be conveyed to HUD. You as the inspector should mainly look for any condition that would bring into question the habitability of the property and any damages that are present. Photos are very important at this stage._
_Part II – Initial Inspection- This shall be completed the same time as Part 1. You will need to take photos of any adverse conditions at the property as well as any Health and Safety issues that are present. Inspector must pay close attention to any Lead Based Paint (LBP) hazards and document when the home was built._
_Part III -This is known as the Property Condition Report or PCR. The is part of the inspections process which will require the inspector to complete a full systems check of the property including HVAC systems, Electrical Systems, Built in appliances, etc._
_·_ _Utilize the following key codes: 44535, 35241, 76667, 67767_
_·_ _Install A-389 padlock keys on sheds and outbuildings_
_·_ _Put the key code number on the HPIR. _


















*TOTAL FLAT RATE INITIAL SERVICES*



*$495.00*​ 



























*Routine Inspection *– _Every 14 Days_



*$15.00*​ 
*Routine Lawn / Snow -* _Every 14 Days_



*$35.00*​ 









*TOTAL ROUTINE SERVICES*




*$50.00*​ 


















Some of this looks good but the cubic yardage ends up paying around $7.50 per yard. I also can't imagine doing property inspections for $15.00.

Am I miss reading this or do companies really do turn key jobs for this kind of flat rate nonsense?


----------



## hammerhead

the lawn part would not be to bad as long as they are close together. If spread out noway.


----------



## mtmtnman

I get $700 flat rate from those guys. 90% of the homes are trashed out here. Most of the time the $$$ are gravy.....


----------



## Craigslist Hack

mtmtnman said:


> I get $700 flat rate from those guys. 90% of the homes are trashed out here. Most of the time the $$$ are gravy.....


This would be ok. My thoughts are if they have been through a P4C they should be empty. 

I am considering trying a few and seeing what I find out there.


----------



## hammerhead

This is what they sent me.


*All pricing is before 20% discount.*

Cleaning Initial / Fine Clean – Due 72 hours $110.00 



Landscaping Initial – Due 72 hours

(Up to 1 Acre) $85.00


Initial Trash-Out (up to 35 cubic yards) – Due 72 hours (20.00 a cubic yard over 35 yards) $290.00 



Initial Winterization - Due 24 hours $70.00 


TOTAL FLAT RATE INITIAL SERVICES $555.00 


Routine Lawn / Snow - Every 14 Days / AS NEEDED $30.00 


Routine Cleaning – Every 14 Days / AS NEEDED $19.00 



TOTAL ROUTINE SERVICES $49.00


----------



## Buster9121

*Lmao*

How in gods name can money be made trashing out 20 cu yds for this amount ???
In new York and new jersey 99% of the houses have every room full
Condos are usually left empty

Again we complain but we will have vendors doing these jobs and doing them poorly 

Again we should stick together and tell these companies F U


Maybe we can create a union


----------



## mtmtnman

buster9121 said:


> how in gods name can money be made trashing out 20 cu yds for this amount ???
> In new york and new jersey 99% of the houses have every room full
> condos are usually left empty
> 
> again we complain but we will have vendors doing these jobs and doing them poorly
> 
> again we should stick together and tell these companies f u
> 
> 
> maybe we can create a union



if it's conveyed properly it will have less than 2-3 yards. 1 out of 20 huds i do have any measurable debris......


----------



## Buster9121

Where you from

new York is a zoo people leave them a mess if I showed you pictures of the inside you would think a pack of wolves ran thru them 

I clean up human s-----t. Needles dog s---t. Very inch of copper is stolen windows broke etc....


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Buster9121 said:


> Where you from
> 
> new York is a zoo people leave them a mess if I showed you pictures of the inside you would think a pack of wolves ran thru them
> 
> I clean up human s-----t. Needles dog s---t. Very inch of copper is stolen windows broke etc....



Not if they are conveyed properties.

And if that is the case you bid it. If you read their pricing there is a provision for the rare property that is over 30 cyds.

the pricing is still sketchy at best though.


----------



## mtmtnman

Buster9121 said:


> Where you from
> 
> new York is a zoo people leave them a mess if I showed you pictures of the inside you would think a pack of wolves ran thru them
> 
> I clean up human s-----t. Needles dog s---t. Very inch of copper is stolen windows broke etc....


This is why i choose to live where i do. I grew up near Chitcago and worked in the NW suburbs for 10 years. Couldn't put up with it. I like my slower pace of life here in the Rocky Mountain West. Got another cash for keys for Chase through my broker tomorrow. No debris to speak of and the lawn was just mowed.....


----------



## vendor1

I use to do business with a company that offered similar pricing and there were times when we had only to do a janitorial, remove one bag of trash, and a light grass cut, and it was worth it. BUT then there were times when we had to remove the full 35 cubic yards and do more heavy duty cleaning and landscaping and it sucked and cost me more to do the work then I was making. With that kind of pricing you have good days and bad ones. 

If you do work decide to work with them the local land fill is going to be your best friend because dumping there is cheap and may help make that deal work out for you.


----------



## STARBABY

hammerhead said:


> This is what they sent me.
> 
> 
> *All pricing is before 20% discount.*
> 
> Cleaning Initial / Fine Clean – Due 72 hours $110.00
> 
> 
> 
> Landscaping Initial – Due 72 hours
> 
> (Up to 1 Acre) $85.00
> 
> 
> Initial Trash-Out (up to 35 cubic yards) – Due 72 hours (20.00 a cubic yard over 35 yards) $290.00
> 
> 
> 
> Initial Winterization - Due 24 hours $70.00
> 
> 
> TOTAL FLAT RATE INITIAL SERVICES $555.00
> 
> 
> Routine Lawn / Snow - Every 14 Days / AS NEEDED $30.00
> 
> 
> Routine Cleaning – Every 14 Days / AS NEEDED $19.00
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL ROUTINE SERVICES $49.00


 

Who doing this sh** $19 before dicount on a routine cleaning. I don`t do anything ilke that for less than $50.(they what u to sweep,mop vaccum,wipe down counter tops and set out air freshers) Come on most companies I get a trip charge between $25 and $35! geuss you could say that u couldn`t get in and get a trip charge and that it would pay!


----------



## GTX63

LOL.
You can do a Safeguard grass cut for $30 or you can pull up and find the house is sold and bill a trip charge of $25.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> LOL.
> You can do a Safeguard grass cut for $30 or you can pull up and find the house is sold and bill a trip charge of $25.




In 09 when I was doing the SG grass cuts it was very common to find 2+ properties occupied every cycle.


----------



## NewEnglandProp

I get 1000 for 20 CYD here in CT- there are a lot of companies that try and get me to do it for less. If I am doing it for an agent I price it at 41.50 a CYD but any national its 50 per cube or I wont touch it.

A lot of companies accept it as they have no choice. I just got a bid back from a national, I bid a sales clean @ 350 thats two guys to work the list top to bottom word for word-they say go back and change that to 100- I laughed at them and explained "then it would not be MY BID"

Do not let nationals and middle man bottom feeders rip you-stand your ground you get your price.

I always do.


----------



## GTX63

NewEnglandProp said:


> I bid a sales clean @ 350 thats two guys to work the list top to bottom word for word-they say go back and change that to 100- I laughed at them and explained "then it would not be MY BID"


If the pimply, clip on neck tie believes a professional, sanitary sales clean can be done for $100, you should offer to hire him for his rate.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> If the pimply, clip on neck tie believes a professional, sanitary sales clean can be done for $100, you should offer to hire him for his rate.


I have always had that thought. Lets see them do a sales clean for a HUNDY!

We steer clear of sales cleans whenever possible.


----------



## GTX63

My MIL (70 years old) does house cleaning with another lady three days a week in the private sector. 30 minutes tops for a refresh and she gets $100 plus.

"Checklist! I don't need no stinking checklist!"


----------



## vendor1

What advice do you give to the new person who tries what you’re saying, stands his ground, refuses to do a property for the price they want to pay, in an area where there are a lot of people that will do it for what these companies are asking for?


----------



## GTX63

Find your market.
If you are advertising $10 grass cuts you are going to get every Harry Toms and Dick calling you for your business. Oh boy.
Now if you have 20K in equipment on your trailer, why don't you try fishing in the market that suits your skills? $75 per cut will get you a different clientel and more opportunity.
-Your worth $125 for a winterization but FUBAR properties only pays $50 and all the hacks are doing them...find another client, go to the private sector, hold out for all of the repairs after they are screwed up. Unless your starving to death.


----------



## BPWY

vendor1 said:


> What advice do you give to the new person who tries what you’re saying, stands his ground, refuses to do a property for the price they want to pay, in an area where there are a lot of people that will do it for what these companies are asking for?







Branch out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do not put all your eggs in one basket. Have P&P as one of several income streams.

This new guy has got to realize there is absolutely no future in working for below what he can stay in business at. 
Because when he does he will not be in business for long.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

vendor1 said:


> What advice do you give to the new person who tries what you’re saying, stands his ground, refuses to do a property for the price they want to pay, in an area where there are a lot of people that will do it for what these companies are asking for?



If you can not or will not perform the work for the going rate you either need to find new clients or a new industry.


----------



## GTX63

The person giving the guy advise here isn't the client.
What you just referred to is how capitalism works.
Working for regionals/nationals isn't capitalism.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

There are guys doing inspections in this area for $2-$3 here and lawn cuts for as low as $15.00

There is no way I would ask my guys to do these things for those prices.


----------

